# Torn muscle?



## merc123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yesterday I went to stretch my arm out straight and when I did I felt a snap in my arm, like a rubber band popping in there, right above the elbow crook of my arm, at the base of the bicep muscle.

This morning when I woke up I had my arm bent under me and when I rolled over and went to extend it out I had a really bad burning sensation in that same spot I felt the snap.  It doesn't really hurt if I extend it out but if I move a certain way with it it gets a really sharp burning sensation.  I can flex my bicep and it doesn't hurt.  The area is definitely numb to touch and I can poke it with my finger nail and barely feel it in that area.  No bruising or swelling.  I can push a finger and massage the muscle and it doesn't hurt.   No weakness that I can tell and I can push down with my other arm and attempt a bicep curl with no pain.

Think it's torn or just strained?  Any home cures (I know rest)?


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 15, 2012)

Ice, ice and more ice. 20 min. on, 20 off. Even with no swelling, it could be inflamed, and ice will help. So will aleve (naproxin), or motrin.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bromelain. Natural pineapple extract that works wonders for muscle pain. I'm not Dr., but a snap like that almost sounds like a ligament may have popped or torn.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 16, 2012)

sounds like tendon or ligamit to me too.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 16, 2012)

As said above, GO to a specialist now to get it checked. At 55 years old I have had the tendon in both arms snapped over the years. Both were repaired( 6 months each) but you only have a small window of opportunity as time is not on your side. I really hope you didn't snap it into and you don't have to get it fixed if it did but it looks like you use your hands a lot and not only strength is somewhat lost but things like turning a screw driver will be lost. Hoping you only have a pulled muscle


----------



## merc123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing moved in my arm. It only hurts on occasion. Now it feels like a needle stick when I extend my arm out straight but not every time. I can flex , extend it 10 times and only get pain once.

Starting to think it may have pinched a nerve because there is no weakness and muscle didn't roll up my arm as with tendon tearing.  Just local numbness of skin, sharp and burning pain. All show pinched nerves on google for these specific symptoms.


----------



## Cobra (Jul 16, 2012)

merc123 said:


> Nothing moved in my arm. It only hurts on occasion. Now it feels like a needle stick when I extend my arm out straight but not every time. I can flex , extend it 10 times and only get pain once.
> 
> Starting to think it may have pinched a nerve because there is no weakness and muscle didn't roll up my arm as with tendon tearing.  Just local numbness of skin, sharp and burning pain. All show pinched nerves on google for these specific symptoms.



Good news. Hope it heals quick.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an appt for Wednesday with a PA at an ortho clinic.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 16, 2012)

merc123 said:


> I have an appt for Wednesday with a PA at an ortho clinic.



Smart move. It's money well spent. It's wonderful to be told, nope, nothings wrong. The mental relief is worth the coin.

But if there is something that needs to be addressed, do it now before permanent damage is made.

Best wishes, do what the Doctor tells you.


----------



## merc123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gotta make this insurance work since I'm paying for it


----------

